
Email prankster dupes White House staff - microwavecamera
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-01/white-house-investigating-email-prank-against-top-officials
======
aphextron
How long until He gets his twitter account phished and a kid from 4chan starts
a war with North Korea?

Insane times...

